# $8 even bad ones aint bad flashlight



## bykfixer (Sep 16, 2016)

*even bad ones aint bad flashlights thread*

4/28/18 edit;
I changed the title to add other "even a bad light aint bad these days" entries....


While at work recently my work truck headlight bulb socket quit on me. Ever since April it would randomly fail. A little tap or wire wiggle could get it going again. 
Recently while on the midnight shift it konked out for good. No tap, bang, wiggle or tug could coax light from the bulb. Typical Chevy Silverado issue related to the little wires constantly baking from daytime running lights disguised as headlights...

Anyway while waiting for the check out dude to find a socket for my truck in the back of the parts store I scoped out the check out counter impulse buys. They had a 34 blu-men "Police Security" brand inspection penlight for $7.99. 




Whut the heck? 

Well the supplied pocket clip snapped like a wooden match stick. Uh oh. But I've used it for a couple of nights now and found it to be an adequate backup shadow lighter with enough throw to find your dropped celphone or gently light up an engine bay. But for police or security? Well I'll let time dictate that one. We'll see how long it actually lasts.
But it came in real handy for properly installing the socket I'd slapped in the truck lens early that morning. Plenty of light without noticable flashback when using it up close. 

Looks to me like some mods could take place if the right fertile mind got a hold of it.





And the LED was dead center of the smooth reflector.




The coating is probably an HA ty 2 but it was nice and even with no machining scars.



O-ring at both ends. 
Not a tail stander due to a slightly protruding button that requires a fingertip to activate the reverse clicky. 
Grip is pretty good due to square'd knurling and two opposing flat sides. It's pretty well center balanced so if the round (read no built in anti-roll) head and tail allow it to roll off an object it probably won't land bezel down... read great when dropping it on your bare foot. 

It has a tacticool look but not more of the same ole same ole due to some stylish machining. And it is fairly light in weight... like carrying a good quality inkpen in your shirt pocket. 

I'll put a Streamlight stylus clip on it later (too heavy to use as a hat pin so no Microstream clip this time) They'll fit just fine and are pretty sturdy. (Brite Guy sells them)

After using it to light my path a few times at work and light up shadows I took some pix of what you'll see while walking past a white truck or down a darkened sidewalk.




LED is centered, camera was at an angle.




Each sidewalk block is 5'




Still surprisingly bright at 10'




Starts to fizzle out at 15'




At 20'+ you really see the blue.

It was rated at 34 lumens with a 45 hour runtime. I figure 34 direct drive reducing to dimmer than useable in 10 or less. Again, time will tell there too. 

So... I was pleased as punch to use this little $8 tool. It just shows again "even a bad one aint bad these days". If it only lasts through a length of the supplied alkalines I'm out $8 and some change, but it helped install a light socket, spotted a sleeping snake and gave me something to write about here at CPF.


----------



## Poppy (Sep 16, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> While at work recently my work truck headlight bulb socket quit on me. Ever since April it would randomly fail. A little tap or wire wiggle could get it going again.
> Recently while on the midnight shift it konked out for good. No tap, bang, wiggle or tug could coax light from the bulb. Typical Chevy Silverado issue related to the little wires constantly baking from daytime running lights disguised as headlights...
> 
> Anyway while waiting for the check out dude to find a socket for my truck in the back of the parts store I scoped out the check out counter impulse buys. They had a 34 blu-men "Police Security" brand inspection penlight for $7.99.
> ...


I had to laugh at your comment above...

More often than not, the reason I consider buying a light anymore is to have something to talk about.
---------------------------------------------------------
All that fancy dancy knurling is probably pressure rolled into the soft metal.
I'd suspect that my blue penlight, IIRC $2.50 @ Home Depot a number of years ago, was made at the same factory.
The LED in mine though is more like ten lumens, and blue from the get-go.


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 16, 2016)

Poppy said:


> I had to laugh at your comment above...
> 
> More often than not, the reason I consider buying a light anymore is to have something to talk about.
> ---------------------------------------------------------
> ...



Something in this post opened my eyes to something.

I can't really decide what in the post did it. Nor what my eyes see now... so it'll get tossed to the left brain to process subconciously and at some point I'll elaborate....


----------



## Blackbeard (Oct 7, 2016)

amazing how 34 lumens looks like 1000 in a picture, thank goodness for ansi ratings


----------



## sween1911 (Oct 7, 2016)

BLU-MEN! Dude that kills me. Great write-up! I've been tempted many times at the checkstand at Autozone or Lowe's to pickup one of those cheap but apparently servicable lights. Thanks for putting this out there, I kinda like that light now.


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 8, 2016)

Yeah, it's one of those lights you cam loan your non flashaholic friends, family or coworkers, which _they_ think is a totally awesome flashlight... yet if it breaks while in their possesion you get style points for being so cool about it... 

And if it goes missing from the pen cup on your desk or work bench... well that's kinda like a compliment that the klepto thought it cool enough to swipe it. 

And if none of the above occurs... well even a bad flashlight aint bad when the lights go out suddenly.


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 28, 2018)

*Re:even bad ones aint bad flashlight thread*

The $4.99 Eveready 2aa LED from my local grocery store was quite the surprise. 




Just a basic plastic flashlight.
I saw 65 lumens and 15 hours using a pair of 9 lives carbon zincs... I was intrigued. 





65 lumens, 15hrs, 60m throw. 
Definitely a do-able thing these days. 





The shed is about 100 feet (30.8m)
So yeah I can see objects at 60 meters, like a silver fence or my neighbors tan cloths line pole.... light colored objects.





Obligitory wall pic shows it aint bad.
Definitely a cool beam, but no hint of green or blue. Perhaps a tiny bit of red. But colors look pretty natural too. Even cheap LED's are getting colors better these days. 
Bravo.





Stippled reflector really cleans things up beam-wise. 





A little built in traffic wand action.

So conclusions are this: 
It's cheap, not very sturdy and don't tail stand. Probably not regulated either but... it's $4.99 at a grocery store. 

It's lightweight, bright and should run a good long time on the included batteries. 





Air chamber allows it to float.





And it's mod-able.

Another "even bad flashlights aint bad" flashlight.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Apr 28, 2018)

*Re: even bad ones aint bad flashlight thread*

Another decent find byk! Thanks for taking a look! I saw those at a store (there was also a 2 pack) the other day and thought it looked promising in the "cheap" lights category. I have been a little spendy with lights of late though so I passed. It seems we are always looking for lights for friends and family but they often want something cheap they will just throw alkys in so it doesn't pay to steer them to higher end lights. Looks like a good "give away" light to keep in the car as well,with lithiums to replace the supplied batteries of course.


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 29, 2018)

*Re: even bad ones aint bad flashlight thread*

My thoughts too. Great for gifting or glove box. 

The easy to see body, nothing fancy reverse clicky side switch and AA fuel make it ideal for grandparents or youngsters or in between. 

I was impressed with just how bright it looks for only 65 lumens.


----------



## JoeRodge (Apr 29, 2018)

bykfixer said:


> Something in this post opened my eyes to something.



Am I the only one that got that reference all these years later. Because at first glance I saw the same thing xD


----------



## xxo (Apr 29, 2018)

*Re: even bad ones aint bad flashlight thread*



bykfixer said:


> My thoughts too. Great for gifting or glove box.
> 
> The easy to see body, nothing fancy reverse clicky side switch and AA fuel make it ideal for grandparents or youngsters or in between.
> 
> I was impressed with just how bright it looks for only 65 lumens.




Saw the same light today at target - looks good, but I was afraid it might be direct drive like my weatheready 2 in 1 and brightness would take a nose dive when the cells dropped below 1.4V?


----------



## bykfixer (May 11, 2018)

*Re: even bad ones aint bad flashlight thread*

3 lights for $35 tonight at Lowes





Left is the $20 Energizer, middle is a plastic $4 long run Rayovac and right is a $10 durable Rayovac. 

Each has a distinct use as the Energizer is a very throwey wall of light, while the long run Rayovac is a great flat tire light or a great gift for grandma. The durable Rayovac is also a thrower with a nice grippy rubberized coating.

Later I'll break each one down in detail but right now I'm bushed and I think I broke a bone in my ankle in Lowes trying to refasten a convertable dolly that whacked it pretty good. 
Until then these are more examples of how good even bad flashlights have gotten.
Oh, and the 3aaa $10 Rayovac can run off an 18500.

Welp, it's morning and after a restful night the old brain is thinking more clearly and the eyes are far less blurry. Now the ankle, I think is ok. It was a karate chop to the ankle by the metal foot of a dolley so if anything broke it's just a chipped bone... not handicap-ing, just annoying as heck. 

Back to the lights. Last night I took them outdoors to see how they'd perform in the typical urban environment with all that light pollution. A cloudy, humid night with a shopping mall nearby causing the area to have a slight pinkish orange glow except for under the now leaf clad trees etc. 

First off, the Energizer. These days 400 lumens from a pair of aa alkalines is no huge deal. This one casts a big light in a flood mode while being a pretty good thrower. Energizer touts some kind of magical potion occurs as you go from close to distant lighting use like SureFires intellibeam or something. I did not see that in use. What I did see was a nice combo of spot and flood due to a combination of one honeycomb lens and two reflector based LED's that combined put out an impressive beam. 





The front end
Looks unorthodox but works well. 





Lit up my yard and the neighbors.
Usually a light requires a lot more output to do what I saw the 400 lumens do. 





Birdseye view if the light 5' off the ground





Lights up all the way to you
Not easy to tell in the photo, but this light casts a glow at close to 180 degrees. No funnel effect at all. 





The wall shot shows a giant spot.
I use this point on the side of my house to point out a corona of most flashlights. This one however gently fades all the way back to you. 

The light has a small side button with a forward clicky. Now often one has to cycle through the hi/lo/strobe on these inexpensive box store lights, but this one does not make you do that. The button is easy to feel in darkness and can be easily activated through a 'squash' action or fingertip. Travel is deep enough to likely prevent accidental turn on. Loosening the tailcap does not cut the circuit so it probably has a parasitic drain that can't be stopped by twisting the tailcap a few degrees. 





Unique knurling pattern.
The head a has 3 flat spots that act as antiroll on a table. But on a sloping car hood.... well not so much. The knurling is not aggressive nor very slippery, so it feels about like a slightly oversized minimag. The tubing is thick, which gives the light a weighty feel without feeling heavy. It's pretty well center balanced too. 

A lot of thinking went into this one. If Energizer keeps this up they may give atomic a run for shelf space in the future. And in my view this light is a lot nicer. Well done Energizer.

Edit: at startup the light is brighter to the pair of conventional LED lenses. Hold on for a couple of seconds and brightness increases to the honeycomb lens while a slight reduction takes place to the throwers. That little trick also works for the low mode. Kinda cool, but on paper it's way more impressive than in actual use. Yet it does change the beam profile quite a bit.


----------



## bykfixer (May 12, 2018)

*Re: even bad ones aint bad flashlight thread*

Next was the long run Rayovac. Man I can't get enough of this type of flashlight. Old school output like a 1960's D light in a lightweight package with ability to run night after night on a pair of double a batteries. To further tickle my fancy this one has a slider switch. I thought they were extinct. This one goes back to a time when you fixed stuff when it broke with a completely servicable approach in a disposable priced lighting tool. 





PR based LED too.
When the day arrives that actual warm tinted PR's can be had, this one will be fun, fun, fun. The switch can be plucked out of the body and repaired/cleaned if needed too. 

Now at 38 lumens Rayovac placed another old school idea over the cheap plastic lens where a dome acts as a magnifier to make it appear brighter. Now it's certainly not a yard lighter but works very well for fixing a flat on your car or lighting a den during a power outage. 





The passenger seat of my wife's car in a gas station parking lot before.





There's that dropped (insert item here) I couldn't find. 





Easy to spot in a glove box or console. 
This one would make a fine gift for anybody needing a basic, no frills lighting tool. 

I did a side by side beam shot with the Eveready mentioned above. The Eveready has a nicer beam and tint, but in my view the Rayovac wins due to servicability. 










A pill swap can easily fix that purple thing.


----------



## bykfixer (May 12, 2018)

*Re: even bad ones aint bad flashlight thread*

Last but certainly not least is the 2018 Rayovac Sportsman. It's great to see them re-introduce the Sportsman line that has roots going all the way back to the 1940's. But this one is definitely has a current relevance. 





Versus a 1960's 3D model
The new Sportsman is a durable thick alluminum tube number with a grippy rubberized sleeve about the girth of a typical 6 volt cop light from the early 2000's. It has a tailstanding push button momentary capable tailcap setup with an easy to press recessed yellow button. The front end touts a rubberized ring that glows in the dark that lights like a safety wand. The smooth reflector is deep to make this light throw the 200 lumens like a much bigger, brighter light. That was a charm of the old Sportsman, the ability to cast light a long ways with available output. 

It has a low that looks almost as bright as high, while adding a lot of runtime to the 3x aaa fuel tank. But unlike many 3x lights, this one works dandy with an 18500 LifePo. 





The glowy rubberized bezel





Glowing in the dark
Yeah, yeah, yeah you can't find it at 2am, but if/when the lights suddenly go out you have the option of finding it for about 10 minutes. 





Dual fuel capable.
So you can run it from a solar light battery and if that depletes you still have the option of using easy to find fuel sources.

The body is grippy and supplied lanyard adds insurance. It's stubby without being too short in an average sized hand. It has enough heft to feel substantial without feeling heavy and yes it can tailstand... and yes it uses a very rapid pwm to achieve low. 





It flickers a helluvalot faster than the screen you are reading this on.....

The 2018 Sportsman is a mighty fine great, great grandchild to the original and hopefully will be more readily available in time. Bravo Rayovac. 

Beam shots you ask?




That's only 200 lumens folks.





Obligitory wall shot.

I see this one as a camper special. Easy to pack, easy to find, easy to carry and the beam will let you know if it's the Mrs returning from a nature call or a bear. 
Yet being an easy to operate $10 number this one can make for a great gift for many people on your list. 

This one will probably be my favorite of the three purchased at my local box store last night.


----------



## Modernflame (May 12, 2018)

*Re: even bad ones aint bad flashlight thread*



bykfixer said:


>



As an added bonus, a rare flashaholic selfie!


----------



## bykfixer (May 12, 2018)

*Re: even bad ones aint bad flashlight thread*

Ha! Didn't see that. 

Shoulda combed my hair first? lol.


----------



## xxo (May 12, 2018)

*Re: even bad ones aint bad flashlight thread*

The Energizer looks good......Energizer does have some good ideas/cutting edge technology (though they sometimes drop the ball when it comes to implementation by overlooking details or cheaping out on materials and construction). I like that Energizer is going with their daylight tint. I have a 400 lumen 4 AA hardcase with a 2 LED arrangement one for throw the other for flood; works pretty well for the most part, it also ramps brightness level up/down when you hold the switch and can be locked out by loosening the tail cap 1/4 turn. Tint is very good as well.

The drop in for the 2 AA looks like the one Rayovac uses for their 6V lantern that Lowes sells.....not super bright but plenty of runtime without generating much heat.


----------



## bykfixer (May 12, 2018)

*Re: even bad ones aint bad flashlight thread*

Yeah, the tint aint bad on the Energizer. Looks like daytime where ever aimed at. Colors look good too. The store had a 3x aa stated to have 1300 lumens. But I prefer the 2x sized light and 400 lumens is plenty for my uses.

I bought a 1x aa and 2x aa polished alluminum Energizers a couple years back and marvelled at the tint back then. Perhaps they were the predecessors to the newer 'smart' lights.

I may put a PR light bulb in the Rayovac just for nostalgia. Perhaps a Chicago Miniature from the 70's to go with that sliding switch thing.


----------



## ZMZ67 (May 13, 2018)

*Re: even bad ones aint bad flashlight thread*

I am right there with you on that slide switch Ray-o-vac Byk! I am a big fan of component lights and those 10MM PR base drop-ins offer decent running utility lights. I have yet to find a neutral/warm PR base 10MM but a piece of LEE photography light filter/gel over the lens works better than you might expect. I did buy a couple 10MM style drop-ins that were supposed to be warm but the one I actually received was yellow not warm. Happily I did get some E10 screw base 10mm and mini bulb drop-ins that are warm so the warmer 8-10MM LEDs are being manufactured somewhere.

There is a thread on that Energizer in one of the other sub-forums. I have the 6 cell 1300 lumen versions and they are pretty nice for B&M lights! Initially I wasn't that impressed white wall hunting but when I took it out to the backyard it lit up everything with nice "daylight" output! No idea about the regulation or lack there of but Energizer seems to have put some R&D into these lights. They are available at Sam's Club here packaged with a headlamp for $30. They actually ran a deal for a few weeks for the same package at $25. I had to muster some resistance to keep from buying more at that price! lol The included headlamp is decent and has some of the same "daylight" technology.


----------



## bykfixer (May 14, 2018)

*Re: even bad ones aint bad flashlight thread*

Now that you mention it, yeah I remember talk of a 'smart' Energizer. 
There's always some bean counter with enough say-so who shaves costs... yet in the long run outside the ivory tower customers are displeased... leading to them turning elsewhere. Yeah, you said some coin but was it a pieric victory?

I too fell for those _suppose ed_ warm drop in's. They were awful... unless you like unfocused purple. But until... the Rayovac with a slider awaits the day when a nice tan glowing PR can be had.

I like Lee filters. May have to buy a sheet for flashlight use. Good tip.


----------



## ZMZ67 (May 14, 2018)

*Re: even bad ones aint bad flashlight thread*

LEE has a daylight to tungsten pack with large 10"x12" sheets that is ideal for our purpose. There are six different filters, two sheets of each shade and it runs around $25. A little pricey but one pack can cover a lot of lenses so that is all most people would need.


----------



## bykfixer (May 14, 2018)

*Re: even bad ones aint bad flashlight thread*

My pop used to use Lee filters to tweak his black & white film photos. 

I had looked at lighting their chart a while back, for max transmission and found a couple to try someday.


----------



## Canuke (May 16, 2018)

I have the 1300 lumen Energizer. I did not know about the hold-and-rebalance trick, so I tried it, and it works on this light too. 

Even better: it works in high and low mode, and it can go the whole way if you hold it long enough - it starts dimming the two smooth emitters in favor of the honeycomb flooder, and then quickly blips it off-on to tell you it’s reached the limit - only the honeycomb flooder is lit. Release and hold it down, does the same going the other way to the two smooth throwers.


----------



## bykfixer (May 16, 2018)

*Re: even bad ones aint bad flashlight*

Nice!!

(Edit: I tried what you mentioned and sure enough... I could watch the beam changing. Thatz pretty cool. End edit)


----------



## flatline (May 20, 2018)

I picked up the long run Rayovac from earlier in this thread, pulled out the bulb and, sure enough, it is in all ways, including the markings stamped on it, identical to the 3v Dorcy bulb I bought 8+ years ago.

Maybe they've changed the insides, but based upon visual inspection, they look the same.

I think it cost me $6 or $7 for the bulb 8+ years ago. Now you get the bulb and a whole flashlight for $4. This is progress.

--flatline


----------



## bykfixer (May 20, 2018)

*Re: even bad ones aint bad flashlight thread*

^^ With batteries too 




Rayovac Sportsman....















Thatz about a football field away.
And thatz a 200 lumen $10 flashlight. Not bad imo.





Competing with a street light at 45m.


----------



## xxo (May 21, 2018)

flatline said:


> I picked up the long run Rayovac from earlier in this thread, pulled out the bulb and, sure enough, it is in all ways, including the markings stamped on it, identical to the 3v Dorcy bulb I bought 8+ years ago.
> 
> Maybe they've changed the insides, but based upon visual inspection, they look the same.
> 
> ...



I think Dorcy still sells they same or very similar drop-ins.

BTW a good deal for anyone looking for the 6 Volt drop-in version is the Rayovac 6V LED "bright essentials" lantern - costs about as much as the drop-in alone, but you get the whole floating lantern and a 6V lantern battery along with the LED drop-in.


----------



## ZMZ67 (May 21, 2018)

xxo said:


> I think Dorcy still sells they same or very similar drop-ins.
> 
> BTW a good deal for anyone looking for the 6 Volt drop-in version is the Rayovac 6V LED "bright essentials" lantern - costs about as much as the drop-in alone, but you get the whole floating lantern and a 6V lantern battery along with the LED drop-in.



Yes the drop-ins are available on Dorcy's online site. They also have 4D adapters for 6V lanterns although I still prefer the actual 6V lantern batteries myself. Simple 6V lights like that Rayovac "bright essentials" lantern or older incan 6V lights with the Dorcy LED bulb are great low cost power outage lights.


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 1, 2018)

*Re: even bad ones aint bad flashlight thread*

This weeks grocery store acquisition is the $6.49 3x aaa Eveready Compact LED. Stated at 45 lumens with a 9 hour runtime and 51 meter throw. (ANSI of course)

Now it's a non regulated, non tailstander with a cool beam and reverse clicky. If those bug you stop reading here. 

If you're still reading, imagine the $3 multi LED light from a few years back. Imagine that light with an updated LED and stimpled reflector in solid alluminum body with a glass lens. Yup the lens is glass. (Statement indicating runs off an 18500 removed. It doesn't due to the shape of the battery not allowing contact at the positive end of this light)





I opened it in the parking lot.





The package says 2014 but inside the light I found 07/2017. 





Breaks down nearly completely.
Inside the head, the LED/reflector assembly can be removed. Not so for the tailcap though. A plastic press in cover can be removed to access the clicky though. 

It has a nice fat o-ring at each end so it should be ok in the rain etc. The reverse clicky travels far enough where pocket turn on shouldn't be an issue. Broad finger or fingertip press works easy enough. 

One of the things I like about this one is the standard parts at each end. Say you had a leaker in your 19 blumen 9LED $3 check out number but for whatever reason kept it. Well those parts can be used to repair this light. 





A look at the fairly deep reflector. 
At 45 lumens this thing is surprisingly bright. 





My neighbors deck about 75 feet (25m)





Shazam!! 





What's that sound next door?





That's about 100' (32m)





And the obligitory wall shot at 20' (6m).





Upgradable.
Note that circle does not allow an 18500 to make contact without some dremel work to enlarge the circle.

Another elcheapo by the oldest flashlight company in the world (circa 1907) that is fine for tossing in the glove box, hanging on a nail beside the door in an unlit shed or giving to that someone who just wants basic light in darkness. 

There were 3 or 4 others I passed over for this one, but each week that I remember to I'll grab one or two and report here. I really enjoy adding modern type lights from vintage companies. And this one is almost as cool as the modern Rayovac Sportsman discussed above. Especially at only 45 lumens and several hours runtime from supplied carbon zinc batteries. 

Edit:




$3 Lego!!!
End edit


----------



## xxo (Jun 2, 2018)

*Re: even bad ones aint bad flashlight thread*

I spotted a Rayovac LED 2 pack of 1D lights in at CVS (I think?), looked good but only 9 lumens, 52 hr FL1 runtime on the included heavy duty batts, or 160 hrs on alkalines. I passed on these because the Eveready 1D has better specs: 25 lumens/60 hrs runtime on a super heavy duty cell. I see that Rayovac has a new "Brite Essentials" 1D on their site:

http://www.rayovac.com/products/lig...ls-1d-led-hang-loop-flashlight-twin-pack.aspx

for this one they claim 20 lumens and 140 hrs on a included alkaline cell.


----------



## flatline (Jun 2, 2018)

*Re: even bad ones aint bad flashlight thread*



xxo said:


> I spotted a Rayovac LED 2 pack of 1D lights in at CVS (I think?), looked good but only 9 lumens, 52 hr FL1 runtime on the included heavy duty batts, or 160 hrs on alkalines. I passed on these because the Eveready 1D has better specs: 25 lumens/60 hrs runtime on a super heavy duty cell. I see that Rayovac has a new "Brite Essentials" 1D on their site:
> 
> http://www.rayovac.com/products/lig...ls-1d-led-hang-loop-flashlight-twin-pack.aspx
> 
> for this one they claim 20 lumens and 140 hrs on a included alkaline cell.



Excellent to see that other brands are starting to make 1D lights. Any idea what stores are likely to carry these "Brite Essentials"?

I'm a little offended at the spelling...but I'll get over it.

--flatline


----------



## xxo (Jun 2, 2018)

*Re: even bad ones aint bad flashlight thread*



flatline said:


> Excellent to see that other brands are starting to make 1D lights. Any idea what stores are likely to carry these "Brite Essentials"?
> 
> I'm a little offended at the spelling...but I'll get over it.
> 
> --flatline



Rayovac's site says they are in stock. a quick search turned up a couple retailers:

https://brooklynbatteryworks.com/rayovac-brite-essentials-1-d-led-flashlight-2-pack-free-shipping/

https://www.maxwarehouse.com/products/flashlight-led-20l-1d2pk?variant=42203960710


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 2, 2018)

*Re: even bad ones aint bad flashlight thread*

I got a couple of the brite essentials at Wal Mart and CVS stores.


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 10, 2018)

*Re: even bad ones aint bad flashlight thread*

Grocery store purchase





Thanks to new chrome hicup the review was lost. 
Normally I wait for things to shake out but some of my stuff wouldn't operate until I upgraded.... to their new version... bugs and all. Boo!!! 

Anyway, for $13 I got 3 lights. One is an updated version of a childhood favorite;





A nifty little number that tailstands, fits in a pocket and runs a good long time on a pair of supplied batteries.

The next is an updated fridge mount number.




At $3.99, this user servicable light says 12 lumens for 17 hours on supplied carbon zincs. A dome lens provides a tight beam that should be a great smoke cutter you'll hopefully never need. Perhaps stuck to the side of a tool chest or hung from a nail next to the door of an unlit shed via the supplied wrist lanyard.

Last is the coin cell powered keychain light my wife snatched up. 




It's a floody little number that operates via a sliding head. It's about the size of a flashdrive and made of alluminum. I'll store one in a desk drawer at work for sudden power outages. The wife stuck hers in her wallet for quick access in the event of lights out in the ladies room. 

Going glitchy again, so I'll stop here for now....


----------



## ven (Jun 10, 2018)

*Re: even bad ones aint bad flashlight thread*

Did Ronald Reagan(or Clint as its hard to make out haha) take the Energizer pic...............


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 10, 2018)

*Re: even bad ones aint bad flashlight thread*

Good eye sir!!
That is Reagans biography.


----------



## ven (Jun 10, 2018)

*Re: even bad ones aint bad flashlight thread*

Seeing these lights brings back memories, have you ever tried or had one of these Duracell torch's ? I had one of these, must have been in the 80's and loved it. Under the durabeam name, few on ebay i have just found......tempting!


----------



## jdl6mm (Jun 10, 2018)

JoeRodge said:


> Am I the only one that got that reference all these years later. Because at first glance I saw the same thing xD



Fill us in please!


----------



## xxo (Jun 11, 2018)

*Re: even bad ones aint bad flashlight thread*



bykfixer said:


> Anyway, for $13 I got 3 lights. One is an updated version of a childhood favorite;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I used to get lights that looked a little like that when I was a kid from the supermarket checkout lanes, Eveready (I think) red colored - had a sealed in battery and were intend to be disposable, but back then at least the price was right (not much if any more than batteries would have cost).


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 11, 2018)

*Re: even bad ones aint bad flashlight thread*

I had spoken about those very lights in the post Chrome threw away. I mentioned "they costed bubble gum money" Glad you brought that up. 
The blue one purchased the other night really stirred up some fond memories of camping out in the back yard, playing hide n seek etc.


----------



## xxo (Jun 11, 2018)

*Re: even bad ones aint bad flashlight thread*

If I remember right, these were not that bad, more reliable than the typical cheap 2D lights of the day, in that you didn't need to slap it around to get it to light - not all that bright, but again not all that bad for those days.


I also used to get disposable Eveready Squeeze lights that weren't too bad for a key chain either, at least in the pre Solitaire and Photon era.


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 11, 2018)

*Re: even bad ones aint bad flashlight thread*

Holy cow!! Squeeze lights.  Heck yeah, I'd forgotten those. 

Correctly or not my memory of those red disposables you mentioned was that they _were brighter_ than my wack-a-palm 2c fridge mount lights of the time.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Jun 11, 2018)

*Re: even bad ones aint bad flashlight thread*



bykfixer said:


> Holy cow!! Squeeze lights.  Heck yeah, I'd forgotten those.
> 
> Correctly or not my memory of those red disposables you mentioned was that they _were brighter_ than my wack-a-palm 2c fridge mount lights of the time.



I believe the sealed battery lights were brighter. They worked pretty well in the world of conventional incans as I recall but once the batteries were done you were tossing the entire light. I pried one open once but I don't remember what the voltage of the battery pack was or if it was even indicated. The one I remember was light blue but I am pretty sure they were available in several colors.


----------



## xxo (Jun 12, 2018)

*Re: even bad ones aint bad flashlight thread*

I pried one open also, didn't check the Voltage, but the battery was built in a rectangular plastic case of some sort (instead of a cylindrical can like most standard batteries), kinda like the inside of the old heavy duty 9 Volt batteries only bigger (again, I don't know how many layers of cells it consisted of). I think the bulb was PR base.


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 1, 2018)

*Re: even bad ones aint bad flashlight thread*

Another grocery store purchase. $7.99 this time.






I call it the half price hard case
Similar to an Energizer Hard Case with only one output. Probably not as drop friendly. Yet it's easy to grip, easy to find in low light and has a very user freindly reverse clicky switch on top of the body. Very ergonomically friendly.

Rated for 20 hours on supplied pair of aaa batteries and the 45 lumen output is brighter than the numbers suggest. 





Stimpled reflector makes the square beam tolerable in real life situations, but man it is ugly on a white wall hunt. 

Comes with a spot for hanging on a hook or adding a lanyard. Also has an adjustable kickstand. Nothing fancy about this 2014 edition of an even-bad-flashlights-aint-bad flashlight. 





Kickstand on low. 
It is stiff enough to be adjustable. 

The engine is pressed to fit, glued in with red cement. The clicky switch is also non user servicable in nature. But for a friend, elder neighbor or relative this would make a nice gift.

That's it for the selection at my local grocery store. But there'll be visits to drug stores or box stores where I scope out the cheap classic style lights made by the oldest names in the business.


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 1, 2018)

*Re: even bad ones aint bad flashlight thread*

Beam shotz:










Kinda funky, don't ya think?





Red stuff looks red.


----------



## Hoka Hey (Aug 9, 2018)

*Re: even bad ones aint bad flashlight thread*

Love it! Very fun thread to read after 20 hours serious research on McGizmo’s. Maybe I should just head for the hardware store!


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 23, 2018)

*Re: even bad ones aint bad flashlight thread*

My local grocery store got in some 2016 Energizer automatic lights. At $8.99 I tossed one in the cart. By automatic I mean you grab it and it turns on. Let it go and it turns off. A special panel on each sides apparently grounds it and allows the circuit to flow. Touch one side and nothing happens. 















The basic info

Being an inexpensive little number, it's a lightweight plastic assembled with cheap metal parts. It would make a decent household light but with no dedicated on switch you have no hands free options. Nor does it tail stand. 

What it does do is light up an area about 30 feet or so (10m) forward with decent spill. 





That's about 25 feet (8m).





The beam wall shot.
In real life it has a hint of red in the spot.





That pair of sheds is about 50 feet away (16m). 

This one will go in the Bykfixer museum in the nifty ideas section with ones like a compass lens, early focusing beam, and stuff like that.


----------



## ven (Dec 24, 2018)

*Re: even bad ones aint bad flashlight thread*

For some strange reason i have a vision of using in ones teeth, looking out of the corner of their eyes! lol

Neat idea i guess.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 24, 2018)

*Re: even bad ones aint bad flashlight thread*

Being it's the size of a 2C light the teeth hold trick isn't real practical, but lip hold will make it light. 










It has an anti-roll device on one side too.


----------



## ven (Dec 24, 2018)

*Re: even bad ones aint bad flashlight thread*

Amazing how an $8 light has an anti-roll, yet lights costing $100's dont! Haha, did not realise that size!


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 6, 2019)

*Re: even bad ones aint bad flashlight thread*

First light purchase of 2019 was a classic in a new form.

2xAAA Energizer doctor style pen light. 





Instead of about 6 lumens from a 222 bulb it's 35 from an LED with a textured lens.





Looks retro in a way, yet is way brighter than the relic Rayovac from the 50's and Eveready from the 70's





$5.99 with batteries at my local grocery store. The 70's pen light was around $1.99 without batteries.

Nice broad floody beam with no artifacts that can clip to a shirt pocket like an inkpen and plenty bright to work on a flat tire at night or find your glasses case the dog swiped and took out back.

Edit:
So much for that. Mrs Fixer confiscated it for a bedside table don't wake Mr Fixer number.
End edit.


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 12, 2019)

*Re: even bad ones aint bad flashlight thread*

At the grocery store I tossed another of the pen lights in my cart. Mrs. Fixer laughed saying "you're letting me keep that other one, aye?" 
I retorted "you've got half the money and all of the girl charm in this relationship, how could I say no?"

Edit:




At 35 feet (11m)
The streaks are snow falling.
End edit


----------



## flatline (Jan 12, 2019)

*Re: even bad ones aint bad flashlight thread*



ven said:


> For some strange reason i have a vision of using in ones teeth, looking out of the corner of their eyes! lol
> 
> Neat idea i guess.



...as long as it's not cold enough to require gloves...

--flatline


----------



## Norman (Jan 14, 2019)

*Re: even bad ones aint bad flashlight thread*



bykfixer said:


> When the day arrives that actual warm tinted PR's can be had, this one will be fun, fun, fun.



PR? That's a Mag-type bulb, right? Search for item # 142569410791 on eBay.

I bought a 4 pack of 3V warm white LEDs to stick in a 2C Maglight & other 2 cell lights. I think they're a little sensitive to voltage, as they wouldn't light up with 2 NiCDs, but 2 NiMHs worked fine. It claims 0.5w, so it's not super-bright, but I bought it for the run-time, so I'm fine with it.

If you do a search for "P13.5s LED", you'll find a few different bulbs available in an assortment of voltages in 0.5/1/3/5w.


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 6, 2019)

*Re: even bad ones aint bad flashlight thread*

The $5 Dorcy 2x AA. 50 lumens, 43+ hours on a pair of carbon zinc cells. 





ANSI ratings.
You know the drill, figure 1/4 useable distance and direct drive likely drains the cells dim-ish in an hour or two. 

While waiting on an Rx to be filled at my local CVS I found myself on the household item row. These appear to be 2018 models. A sticker inside the plastic body showed 04/18. 
It has a pretty positive brass coated slider under a servicable plastic slider switch. The spring at the tail end appears brass coated as well. It reminds me of Rayovac Indestructables from a few years back but comes in colors like blue, red and gray. 





The parts and pieces.
It's a $5 flashlight that probably cost 22¢ to produce in Asia so it's not all burely-like. But it can be disassembled and fixed if need be.





Dome over the LED dome makes it throw.





Very tight beam.
At 50 lumen output at about 50 feet (16+/-m) the shed is easily seen. At 100 feet...forget it. 





My new beamshot method.
Blow steam towards a tailstanding light in near dark to see how it stacks up spot to spill.
In that photo the beam appears to have a blue tint, but aimed at a wall it appears a gray tone, leaning towards pink ever-so-slightly. 





Beam looks green in this pic. 
But in real life it appears to be a very, very light pink/gray. 

For $5 it's good to gift to non flashlight fanatic family or coworkers. Or just to keep around the house in a drawer in a ziploc with the batteries in the ziploc outside the light. 

This one replaced a blue Rayovac my dog munched a few days ago.


----------



## Poppy (Apr 7, 2019)

*Re: even bad ones aint bad flashlight thread*

Very neat MrFixer!
I like your new beam-shot method.


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 7, 2019)

*Re: even bad ones aint bad flashlight thread*

Well hello Poppy!!

Basically the approx 20 x 20 foot room was lit by a 40 watt krypton bulb'd table lamp. 
Anymore light dull'd the effect. Any less light caused my celphone camera sensor to blow out so all you'd see is a small circle of light at the lens and everything else was dark. 

I stumbled onto to the deal while taking a photo of it tail standing. Exhaling steam from my vape about the time the shutter opened/closed, it showed up in the beam. From there I just experimented to get the 'best' looking effect.


----------



## xxo (Apr 7, 2019)

*Re: even bad ones aint bad flashlight thread*

I have been getting alot of use out of a couple of these (Not my Video):



The lantern mode is particularity good - great for power outages, camping or emergency prep. Runs on 3 AA's, so it stays fairly bright as the batteries drain down. Not the most sturdiest built lights, but not bad for $5-$10. Has auto shut off after 1 hr - might be OK for kids who tend to forget to turn stuff off when they are done using it, but kind of annoying when using the lantern mode for extended times.


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 7, 2019)

*Re: even bad ones aint bad flashlight thread*





Storage





It floats





Bezel matches lantern color

Good call xx. I'd forgotten I have a few of these hanging around. Bought them years ago at a Wal Mart. And when the lights suddenly turn out, the body glows for a few minutes. They hang by the nail hook at various places in my house. 

Can be a flashlight, a flashlight/lantern, a lantern or a beacon. The lantern end acts as a traffic wand too.


----------



## xxo (Apr 8, 2019)

*Re: even bad ones aint bad flashlight thread*

The traffic wand is a good idea could be used in either the blinking or solid red or even the white lantern mode if you wanted a little more brightness. You could also set them in the flashing red mode and use them like flares on the road. With some ultimate lithium AA's these would make a decent low cost emergency light kit for a vehicle. 


BTW, the new ones don't seem to glow, but they have bumped the lumens up some; supposedly 100 lumens in flashlight mode and 50 lumens in the lantern mode, BUT I am pretty sure they got this backwards on mine - about 50 lumens for the flashlight and 100 lumens for the lantern (which makes it nice and bright).


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 8, 2019)

*Re: even bad ones aint bad flashlight thread*

Sounds like the 100 for the lantern is more logical.


----------



## xxo (Apr 8, 2019)

*Re: even bad ones aint bad flashlight thread*



bykfixer said:


> Sounds like the 100 for the lantern is more logical.



That's how I look at it - would rather have the 50 extra lumens in the lantern. 50 vs 100 lumens is not a big deal in a fairly floody flashlight.


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 13, 2019)

A trip to WallyWorld to walk off supper calories led to the purchase of a $5.88 Energizer keychain number. Runs off two coin cells, the alluminum chassis touts a mighty floody beam that is pretty bright for 20 lumens. It's one of those gizmos where fingertip contact to the on button completes the circuit to turn it on. Think really bright celphone light with a 5 hour runtime and easily fits into small places if you prefer not to add it to the car keys. 






A 2018 model





20 lumens, 5 hours, drop resistant. No mention of water intrusion. 





Difused lens means floody beam. 





Compared to a Maglite Silitaire
I removed the key ring and added a quick release. (6 for $4 at Home Depot)





The on button is a finger sensor. 
So at some point I'll try text sensitive gloves but tonight they are stashed in my attic. 






A bit of an odd shaped beam at a foot from a wall. 





15 feet away is lit very well. 





The conventional cone shaped beam from a Solitaire. 





A pure flood of light from the Energizer. 
I could not get a photo or even a good look through the optic but it appears to be a COB LED array with a magnifier optic.

So for under $6 US one can add what seems to be a pretty sturdy little flashlight who's output is nothing to sneeze at. For hands free operation I stuck it between my lips and it worked, so it is not an ideal light for things like changing a flat tire. But… it's definitely plenty bright to cause an unauthorized person to see stars from 5 feet (about a meter) away. So this one gifted to someone could be able to provide some safety in that regard. 



To swap batteries requires a precision phillips head screw driver but a precision flathead will do in a pinch.


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 10, 2019)

I've always wanted a "half" Christmas tree where you hang it on the wall of your small apartment and not take up precious square inches of your living room but……
Finding those is like finding an honest politician. Hark! Wal Mart has put out Christmas stuff and they have a 3 pack of space saving flashlights for $5.88 (at my local store). 

Simple little disposables that can be great for gifting to little kids or left in a cramped glove box. Push and hold the on button for light. Let it go and light turns off. They're called "refrigerator" lights because they have a magnet on the backside. They put out what appears to be about 10 lumens in a tight, but floody beam. Clamp all three together and you get a nice throwey beam. 






Shaped and painted to appear round. 





Two little LED's. 





All three stuck together. Firm push lights all three. 





My toaster approves.


----------



## RedLED (Nov 12, 2019)

Dude, that is the Acid Trip flashlight! Like it melted or something.


----------



## troutpool (Nov 12, 2019)

The Rayovac Indestructible 2xAA is available at Home Depot for $10 sometimes. The Sofirn C01 1xAAA with Yuji emitter is an outstanding little light at a very modest price.


----------



## vadimax (Nov 12, 2019)

RedLED said:


> Dude, that is the Acid Trip flashlight! Like it melted or something.



They are kind of... pocket friendly


----------



## Sovende (Jan 23, 2020)

The topic title "$8 ... ain't bad flashlight" piqued my interest. While in the distant past, I may have paid full price for a "store bought" flashlight, in the past 10+/- years that hasn't been the case. I did pay $9 (after a 50% discount) which is a dollar more than the topic price of $8 🙄. 
Anyway, Bykfixer's OP light, a AAx2 "Police Security" provided interest as I have two of the AAx1 versions 👍. As with most of my lights, they were garage sale finds and I can't imagine paying more than a dollar for the both of them. Totally bare bones LED lights. Minimal lumen output but seemingly long battery life. What most amazes me with these lights and other similar ones that new cost less than $8, is that they are fairly well constructed! I don't exactly know what they are made of (prolly a ZAMAK alloy), injection molded with some light machining but still seemingly well made. Cheap overseas labor is killin' industry in the USA but that's another issue!
The rest of the thread quickly morphed into "Ooh, shiny, I'm buying it" which is fine of course and a fun read👍. It's refreshing to know that not everyone on this forum (even some of the professed "flashaholics") are flashlight snobs! 
Sovende


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 25, 2020)

Today I popped into a Home Depot for the first time in a while. Being it was not my local one I figured flashlights would be on the gloves row like mine. You know, gloves/flashlights? Nope this one had them on the door hinge row. When I asked the nice lady where the flashlights are she said "on the hardware aisle". 
Pause a few ticks, I'm thinking I'm in a gigantic hardware store, every row is hardware……

Anyway they had these little Husky numbers for $6. I'm always willing to spend $6 on a new flashlight, but this says "nearly indestructable" "drop rated to 9m (27 feet those in Yorba Linda CA). It comes with a neck lanyard and an Energizer "max" aaa alkaline battery. Package says 1 hour runtime and 20 meter beam. 50 lumens tells me it isn't a flooder but not a thrower either. A Maglite Solitaire by comparison says 47 lumens, 46 meter throw, and many here are familiar with that one. 

It needed a pocket knife to remove from the psuedo clam shell cardboard packaging. Once out I noted the battery expires in 2029 and the lanyard was a neck type. That the head is covered with a rubberized sleeve and it along with the tail end are double o'ring'd. The on/off button protrudes preventing tail stand. The battery fits in the barrel with room to spare. Now I figured that may be to allow alkaleak to do its thing and battery can still be plucked. Both the light engine and on/off switch are removable and instead of a spring at the light end there is a spring loaded disk. I would not think rifle mountable number but definitely drop friendly. The on/off switch allows easy half press activation with enough travel to require a finger tip press for full on with a positive click. Probably easy to activate in a trouser pocket and no lockout at either end. 

It isn't dark yet but I found a shadow area in my den and shone the light on the wall. It lit up a surprisingly wide area with a spot to spill spread that was not bad at all thanks to an orange peel reflector. Reminiscent of an M61 by Malkoff on a much smaller scale. The lens is either glass or a really hard plastic. If it does not hold up for one reason or other I'm only out $6 (US), but it seems to be more sturdy than most $6 lights I see in store these days. 






A wall shot





A real world beam shot. 




Looks quite bright for a 50 lumen 1aaa light


----------



## flatline (Apr 4, 2020)

I've been using a 1AA flashlight that I purchased at DollarTree for $1. Build quality and materials are pretty terrible, but it works and has worked reliably for about 2 months of nightly use.

It's a strange configuration. It has a large reflector (1.5 inches?) in front and it has a strip of 4 LED in the handle. The switch can slide forward to light up normally or slide back to turn on LEDs in the handle.

I've been using it to use up the "heavy duty" batteries that come in remotes or cheap toys. None have leaked yet, but if they do, I don't care. The flashlight will light up usefully even when the batteries are so low that my battery tester doesn't even recognize that they're there. Even on a full battery, it's not very bright.

I'd like to take it apart to see what's inside, but honestly I don't think it would go back together. I'll wait until it breaks.

--flatline


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Apr 4, 2020)

I saw the Dollar tree light you were talking about it had 3 SMD chips which looked useful and probably a clone 5mm style LED for throw. I'm betting it has a cheap boost circuit in it. I've purposely bought cheap lights like it for the circuitry to build into something else. Long ago when you couldn't buy boost circuits for cheap I would buy cell phone chargers from closeout stores for dirt cheap and use the circuitry to power LEDs. For $1 I would just buy a second light to tear apart for fun. I've been tempted to buy Dollar store lights but I have enough lights such that I now have a box of them that I will never use again mostly incans and early generation cheep LED lights.


----------



## flatline (Apr 7, 2020)

Once the whole shelter-in-place order is over, I may go back to DollarTree to pick up another to disect. (I'd also like to see if they ever restocked the lead holders that I've been so pleased with...they restocked the website, but I feel stupid doing an online order from a dollar store...)

--flatline


----------



## GarageBoy (Apr 20, 2020)

Husky/home Depot is killing it

I love my sub $20 6aa COB light cracking 700 lumems


----------



## Flying Turtle (Apr 20, 2020)

I got one of those Dollar Tree lights, too. Since it was a single AA I had to give it a try. Not too horrible as long as it's treated gently and never dropped. Definitely an unusual setup and only a buck.

Geoff


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 20, 2020)

The Icon Solo

Around 2009/10 famous SureFire designer PK decided to take a step towards his own line of lighting tools and created Icon. It did not last very long but made a big splash on the flashlight world while it lasted. Mostly for the esoteric designs. 

Recently while binge watching old Get Smart episodes Maxwell said "the old flashlight in the pen trick", which for whatever reason caused me to think of the Solo. 

The Solo is a 2aaa number that has rock solid regulation, starts out at 5 lumens, then has 30 high. The pewter color body is aircraft alluminum like SureFire lights and the clip is reminiscent of PK's famous SureFire the U2 Ultra. It carries like a Waterman pen and comes in real handy for reading menus is a dim restaraunt or finding a crayon under a sofa (as Poppy likes to say). The high output is good for viewing dark steps or lighting up under the hood of a car in a parking deck. The deep heavy orange peeled reflector sends a fairly clean white beam through the glass lens. It's more of a thrower so the output appears brighter than the numbers suggest. No real color to the beam itself but if you look real hard at a white wall there is a sort of gray tone, perhaps really really light blue? 

Anyway I do not know how much they sold for at Targets and Radio Shack stores. But do know they can be found for under $10 at the big river site, while they remain.


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 7, 2020)

The $1.44 Hyper Tough inspection light at Wal Mart. 
Reverse clicky with a chrome pocket clip, this one is pretty much a Streamlight Stylus Pro clone minus the forward clicky. Now for a buck 44 with batteries I seriously doubt it is as durable as the Streamlight. But you can buy 15 of these and still have spent less. 

You can find them in the automotive section near stuff like steering wheel covers and ashtrays. Buy some ultimate lithiums, stick a pair in each one and for about $4 total make great give aways. 





It puts out a very useable beam. 
Probably useable at 15-25 feet. 





Looks to be about 10-15 lumens so the battery life should be plenty for fixing a flat tire, finding stuff in a shed helping a friend work on a car. And when it eventually fails will make a great water tight vessel for matches or other small items to carry on a camping trip. 

Available in red or black.


----------



## troutpool (Sep 7, 2020)

I just received a couple of Sofirn C01S 1xAAA lights from Sofirn for $7.99 each. This model has 2 modes, a low (3 lu) and a high (100 lu). Several colors available, all with 4000k SST20 high CRI LEDs. A lot to like here in an inexpensive light.


----------



## cave dave (Feb 15, 2021)

bykfixer said:


> [/IMG]
> The Icon Solo...
> ...Anyway I do not know how much they sold for at Targets and Radio Shack stores. But do know they can be found for under $10 at the big river site, while they remain.



I was away from the flashlight world during the Icon years. :RIP: So after reading above I googled it and low and behold the Icon Solo was still available on the big river site. So for no apparent reason I bought two for less that $15 shipped. The alkaline batteries were dead and expired in 2017, but not leaking thank goodness.

It's a nice little light, and bright enough and easy enough to hand to muggles. Beam is nice, great fade from small hotspot to spill, tint is decent maybe 5500-6000k. Low has PWM which I can notice, but not as bad as many, its pretty high according to this review. Feels nice in the hand, clip works probably a little too well as rubber sticks to pants material. My package said radio shack near the barcode. One light is brighter than the other, even when I swapped batteries between the two. My two say the levels are 5/30 lumens, which seems accurate, not sure why the review below says 2/16lm, I would have passed on that.

Google also brought up this review.
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?290978-Review-of-Icon-Solo-(Penlight)


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 15, 2021)

The initial batch were sold by Radio Shack. Target was slated to sell them but it did not work out. 

Every Icon light I've acquired from the big river store had a Radio Shack sticker on it.


----------

